# Steam Summer Sale 2013 Discussion



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 12, 2013)

Decided to make a thread to talk about the games we buy during the Steam Sale the next few weeks. Just post each day or whenever you can noting what games you have bought, and what ever else you would like to say. Basically just post anything and everything Summer Sale. 

So far I have gotten Dark Souls, Crysis, and Crysis Warhead. 

I have Crysis and Warhead on disc copies, but couldn't activate them on Steam so I bought them. Probably do a give away for the box copies of these or something later on.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2013)

(I just posted this in the other thread but.....) 

#1 on my list is Afterfall Insanity, only $2.49

I'm also aiming to get Dark Souls, too.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 12, 2013)

Got Borderlands 2 and the season pass for around $21 total, and then Left 4 Dead 2 for $5.

I might get the crysis collection for $35. I've already got crysis and crysis warhead, but can't reg the keys on origin or steam and can't find my discs.

keeping an eye on a few others.


----------



## Finners (Jul 12, 2013)

I've seen defiance is on offer, is anyone playing this? What's it like? 

I heard the best was bad I'm hoping they have improved it


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2013)

Got:
6 x Borderlands 2 for friends
Strike suit Zero
Strike suit infinity
Afterfall insanity
Bastion

Defiance is awful, TV series is way better.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 12, 2013)

Didn't see anything that sparked my interest yet. Which is great...don't need to spend any cash,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been very naughty and bought

Left 4 Dead 2
Killing Floor
Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed  
Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed: Metal Sonic Pack
Interstellar Marines
Loadout: Hard Bro Pack

I just cant help myself. Upto 115 games now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 12, 2013)

I see a couple of you have gotten or want Afterfall Insanity.   I've played it a couple times since I got it a year ago.  It's really a very good Indie effort.  Sure, needs a little polish, but gameplay is excellent and it has Atmosphere, which only a few games are able to do,  Definately worth it, and especially at that price which is about 10% of what I paid!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 12, 2013)

I just wanted the summer steam trading cards, cause im a collector, lmao

Nothing has gotten my attention yet, hopefully some awesome game will


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 12, 2013)

got "The Cave", $4, looks like a fun game for the fiancee. She loved Monkey Island. Just wish it had a 'Droid version. Hard to pry her away from her tablet   Not sure if anything else pokes at me. I might consider the Skyrim ultimate edition or whatever if it fell to $20, otherwise, not a lot out that I don't have or want. Got several KS projects rolling in at random with updates keeping me going for now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will someone PM me if Mortal Combat goes on sale? I'm at work and cant check it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Will someone PM me if Mortal Combat goes on sale? I'm at work and cant check it.



did you grab the BL2 DLC pack? We should play it...it's like $10. Mind you we still have dead Island to work through..but the Borderlands humour is awesome.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 12, 2013)

For those who just bought Borderlands 2 recently, be sure to enter these SHiFT codes in the Extras section to get Golden Keys or cool gear! http://orcz.com/Borderlands_2:_Golden_Key#Latest_Shift_Codes


----------



## welly31 (Jul 12, 2013)

I also picked up borderlands 2 and the season pass for $20. If anyone wants to do some low level co-op add me on steam please. welly321

Also does anyone have experience running split screen borderlands 2 on two different monitors? I read a tutorial on how to do it on gearbox forums but I'd like to be able to PM someone here that has experience doing it. Going to have myself on 1440p 27inch and a friend on 42" 1080p lg tv. Should be epic once I get it setup.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Will someone PM me if Mortal Combat goes on sale? I'm at work and cant check it.


If it is on the front page and I see it, sure.  You're talking Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> did you grab the BL2 DLC pack? We should play it...it's like $10. Mind you we still have dead Island to work through..but the Borderlands humour is awesome.


 Yeah man but I don't even have that to spare. If I'm gonna splurge I want to get the new MK



FordGT90Concept said:


> If it is on the front page and I see it, sure.  You're talking Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition right?


 Yes sir! Its 29.99 last I saw.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 12, 2013)

Is SNIPER 2 any good? I love sniping, but SNIPER 1 was supposedly average at best. Have they improved the second one?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is SNIPER 2 any good? I love sniping, but SNIPER 1 was supposedly average at best. Have they improved the second one?



I was just watching a gameplay video, and though it looks completely average, I think i may pick it up anyway, as it's only $4.49


----------



## mDee (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad the sale has finally begun, though I'm yet to be tempted by the offers. I almost bought Gunslinger but I passed on it in the end; not cheap enough yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is SNIPER 2 any good?



from what i hear it was quite 'middle-of-the-road' not exactly a great game but worth a play given its current price if you have the time and cash to spend


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 13, 2013)

If you haven't bought FTL yet, do it. On Steam or buy it straight from the devs (includes a steam key) for the same price here: http://www.ftlgame.com/ I won't be responsible for any of your life that is lost playing this game.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 13, 2013)

To those that haven't played, chivalry is a great game. At 75% off it is an absolute steal.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is SNIPER 2 any good? I love sniping, but SNIPER 1 was supposedly average at best. Have they improved the second one?





manofthem said:


> I was just watching a gameplay video, and though it looks completely average, I think i may pick it up anyway, as it's only $4.49





FreedomEclipse said:


> from what i hear it was quite 'middle-of-the-road' not exactly a great game but worth a play given its current price if you have the time and cash to spend



I got Sniper 2 this morning, and I am actually liking it, but I usually like most games I play anyways. I have low standards I guess. If the game has guns, and things that go boom, count me in


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just cause 2 is £1.99 too, bargain.


----------



## mDee (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm hoping for Hitman Absolution to win the next vote.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Just cause 2 is £1.99 too, bargain.



Ive had to stop looking now , its all too much for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't bought a single thing! If the new MK doesn't go on sale this will be the first Steam sale my wallet escapes rape.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone please vote for Hitman.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Everyone please vote for Hitman.



There ya go, voted for hitman


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Everyone please vote for Hitman.


I already own it, so no. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I haven't bought a single thing! If the new MK doesn't go on sale this will be the first Steam sale my wallet escapes rape.


Seeing how it isn't discounted at all right now.  The odds are poor it will be discounted during the sale.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I already own it, so no.
> 
> 
> Seeing how it isn't discounted at all right now.  The odds are poor it will be discounted during the sale.










I already own all the other games in the voting option, and I really want Hitman.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 13, 2013)

I finished Hitman on the Xbox 360 Version, haven't played the MP part due to Gold subscription. Is the PC version(and MP) worth buying the game again?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I finished Hitman on the Xbox 360 Version, haven't played the MP part due to Gold subscription. Is the PC version(and MP) worth buying the game again?



PC version just has better visuals im sure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I finished Hitman on the Xbox 360 Version, haven't played the MP part due to Gold subscription. Is the PC version(and MP) worth buying the game again?


It isn't really multiplayer on PC.  What it does is basically put you in a level from the story and you mark and execute the three targets.  You then upload the contract to the interwebs and other people are to try to duplicate what you did but faster.  It's pretty fun, but you're never playing with anyone else.  It's always you against the level.  Other people just mix it up a bit.

The points you get can be used to unlock and upgrade weapons theoretically making it easier to get a great score.

Hitman is fundamentally a shooter.  I imagine breaking out the M4 and killing everyone and everything is a lot more fun on PC than Xbox.  It'll also be a lot cheaper to get the DLCs on PC than Xbox.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2013)

Well aint you lucky; Hitman Absolution won the vote:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/203140/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Buy hitman, buy hitman, buy hitman


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Buy hitman, buy hitman, buy hitman



I DID


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Everyone please vote for Hitman.



Done


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2013)

FYI, if you purchase a 4 pack there does not seem to be a way to take all 4 as gifts in your inventory. It seems as though you have to redeem one for yourself. If anyone knows a way around that, let me know so I can get around that in the future.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I'm out of money.  I put a certain amount of money in my paypal account and promised I wouldn't spend more than that...Hitman put me at the limit.


----------



## mjdart (Jul 13, 2013)

Haven't gamed much over the last few year since my rigs aged, now with my new machine I've been looking to build up my library. I got Bioshock Infinite for $29 and Rise of the Triad (one of my real old favorites re-done), now I thinking of adding Far Cry 3 & Juarez Gunslinger.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yep so far Ive gotten

Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Darksiders II
Dark Souls
Borderlands 2
Hitman Absolution
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2013)

theonedub said:


> FYI, if you purchase a 4 pack there does not seem to be a way to take all 4 as gifts in your inventory. It seems as though you have to redeem one for yourself. If anyone knows a way around that, let me know so I can get around that in the future.



I don't believe there's a way around it. I've also tried getting a 4 pack of a game I already own, but it won't let you do that either.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 13, 2013)

Lots of good games today. Steam Summer Sale Round Up Day 3 - YouTube


----------



## Guitar (Jul 13, 2013)

Kinda want Nazi Zombie Sniper whatever....but eh.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Kinda want Nazi Zombie Sniper whatever....but eh.



Tried that, it's not bad really, but more like, nazi zombie machine gun than sniper, I never got that much chance to use the rifle as the zombies are all over you like a fat guy at a pie convention.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Kinda want Nazi Zombie Sniper whatever....but eh.



Awesome game, along with the best game title ever! Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army...........


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Kinda want Nazi Zombie Sniper whatever....but eh.



I have to agree with Phenom here, I really enjoyed this game. I paid $12 on release and thought it was well worth it then. I hate to disagree with Tigger but I mainly used the rifle for most of the time, as well as dynamite, grenades, landmines, trip mines. 

For $5, go for it!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2013)

Grabbing any giveaway titles, MoT? I'm thinking I will.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Grabbing any giveaway titles, MoT? I'm thinking I will.



I am actually, as it's long overdue. I haven't decided completely which games, but I'll be snagging a couple. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 14, 2013)

BL2 ia tempting tho I got bored with the first the really quick. Though I always told my self I'd give it another shot...


----------



## mDee (Jul 14, 2013)

Picked up The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut and Hitman: Absolution  Good day.


----------



## mauriek (Jul 14, 2013)

so far :

FTL
The Walking Dead + 400 days
Civilization 5 Gold Edition
Sonic Adventure 2
Demigod
Dear Esther
Defense Grid + DLC


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 14, 2013)

Has not taken a cent of my money so far.
Nothing has interested me enough so far.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought, installed, and tried out Sniper Ghost Warrior 2, but I have had many problems getting it to run right. M buddy told me he had issues, so I tried it too, getting some of the same issues and more. I've never come across a game so problematic. 

It makes me upset because Phenom grabbed it too, and he hasn't reported aby issue, just that he liked it. It's a shame because it seems like a decent game otherwise.

Maybe it's an AMD thing


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 14, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Has not taken a cent of my money so far.
> Nothing has interested me enough so far.



if I ever get like this in my age, someone please shoot me in the face. I am dead already.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 14, 2013)

things i've bought so far

Kinetic Void
Sandbox Universe

Obviously I like Outer Space, I missed the Hitman sale because I fell asleep 

That Tomb Raider Collection is really tempting for the sake of Collection (I owned them all in different Consoles)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2013)

This is what I got (42 items totaling $166.98):

```
Bridge Project
Space Siege
X: Beyond the Frontier
Act of War: High Treason
Prison Architect Standard
Act of War: Direct Action
X2: The Threat
Dragon's Lair
RAGE The Scorchers DLC
Gunpoint
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion Forbidden Worlds
Natural Selection II Deluxe Edition
Reus
Kerbal Space Program
System Shock 2
Poker Night 2 GIFT
Poker Night at the Inventory GIFT
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
Surgeon Simulator
Sleeping Dogs: Wheels of Fury
Sleeping Dogs - The Year of the Snake
Sleeping Dogs Triad Enforcer Pack
Sleeping Dogs - Movie Master Pack
Sleeping Dogs - Monkey King Pack
Sleeping Dogs - Law Enforcer Pack
Sleeping Dogs GSP Pack
Sleeping Dogs Police Protection Pack
Bully: Scholarship Edition
Darksiders 2 - Mace Maximus
Darksiders 2 - Fletcher's Crow Hammer
Darksiders 2 - Shadow of Death
Darksiders 2 - Van Der Schmash Hammer
Darksiders 2 - Rusanov's Axe
Darksiders 2 - Mortis Pack
Darksiders 2 - Deadly Despair
Darksiders 2 - Angel of Death
Borderlands 2 Creature Slaughterdome DLC
Borderlands 2: Mechromancer Pack
Borderlands 2 Psycho Pack
Borderlands 2 ROW
Borderlands 2 Season Pass ROW
The Elder Scrolls V: Dragonborn DLC
```
304 titles registered to my Steam account.


----------



## Absolution (Jul 14, 2013)

Wish Mass Effect 3,  HaloCE and Halo 2 would come to steam 

Would buy the latter two instantly



Widjaja said:


> Has not taken a cent of my money so far.
> Nothing has interested me enough so far.



Same here, though still considering buying JC2 for the multiplayer. Last sale,  I brought a couple of games, still the same games on sale this time round..

Maybe next years steam summer sale will be good (cheap Batman AO, Bioshock infinite and maybe SR 4 )


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 14, 2013)

Bought Walking Dead + DLC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought Walking Dead.  Couldn't pass the deal up!


----------



## Guitar (Jul 14, 2013)

Decided to buy Nazi Zombies after seeing posts. Think this is probably it unless Borderlands 2 gets to like $5.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm just going to take advantage of the sales to pick a game as a gift, and I'll be left with around 4€ to spend for me.
Was thinking of spending those on just cause 2, because of the MP mod that will be released eventually, but I saw that BC2:Vietnam also fit the budget when it was briefly at 66% off.
I'm undecided on what to spend it now...anyways, BC2's DLC isn't at 66% anymore, so I'll be patient and see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just bought Just Cause 2.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty tame sale so far, seems like a rehash of the winter sale. But then honestly what new titles have been released since then that people haven't got?

That being said I'm pretty annoyed I missed the Skyrim DLC sale. I had it in my cart but steam wouldn't take my money, so hoping that goes back on sale later. Also bought The walking dead.

I don't know why because I don't even have a PC to play them on!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 14, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Pretty tame sale so far, seems like a rehash of the winter sale



Yup, last winter sale I've got like 100+ games, ranging from steam, amazon, gmg, dev sites, etc

Now I only bought around two, which is great! more money for other things! haven't even played 99% of all the games I've bought recently


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got Metro Last Light.

Anyone need trading cards? I have a ton of the Reus cards. I need the Chivalry, Dead Island, and the Kerbal Space program cards, so If anyone has multiples of those and needs the Reus cards, let me know!


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 14, 2013)

There are several other games I'd like to buy but I know I won't have the time to play them all. Maybe in the next sale.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2013)

Alright, got Metro Last Light. Ran the benchmark. Getting 37fps average with my 780. Game is maxed out, with the Advanced Physics box checked, which seems to do the most damage to FPS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2013)

got all my cards


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just got Torchlight II for $4.99 I just started playing Torchlight I and it's waaaaaay better than Diablo III, got lvl 28 Vanquisher.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Just got Torchlight II for $4.99 I just started playing Torchlight I and it's waaaaaay better than Diablo III, got lvl 28 Vanquisher.



Yeah torchlight is a solid game from the looks of it. Does it have similar controls for combat? Like point, click, and move? I hated that about Diablo.

Ive bought far to many games from this sale haha. And Im still waiting on a few more to get cheaper. Grid 2 being one of them.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes it's very similar to D3 controls. Same game style.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 15, 2013)

Played 6 hours of Nazi Zombie today...bought it today...lol. Worth the $5.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just bought-

Arma 2
Arma 2 Operation arrowhead
Wanderlust rebirth (old skuul rpg )


Now for that day-z mod


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Now for that day-z mod



Go in with a tonne of salt and a very open mind, or prepare to be infuriated by foreign controls and bored to tears when you immediately die from buggy zombies or shot by the first person to join the server and find a DMR.
After that period of mind-grating suicide, the fun begins.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Go in with a tonne of salt and a very open mind, or prepare to be infuriated by foreign controls and bored to tears when you immediately die from buggy zombies or shot by the first person to join the server and find a DMR.
> After that period of mind-grating suicide, the fun begins.



It'll be ok, Do some TPU'ers play on any set servers then?

It's damn hot today in Hull, what's it like were you are?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> It'll be ok, Do some TPU'ers play on any set servers then?
> 
> It's damn hot today in Hull, what's it like were you are?



Loads, specifically on the DayZ thread! I havent played in a while, usually just with 2 or 3 IRL friends.

In East Mids its about 28 outside, but I have air conditioning in my office!


----------



## Boozad (Jul 15, 2013)

So far picked up:

Darksiders
Deadlight
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Metro 2033
NFS: Hot Pursuit
Remember Me
Sniper Ghost warrior 2


----------



## d1nky (Jul 15, 2013)

why are prices going back up??

or do they change day-to-day??

knew i should of bought metro LL when it was £20


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> why are prices going back up??
> 
> or do they change day-to-day??
> 
> knew i should of bought metro LL when it was £20



prices change day to day, every 8 hours. General rule of thumb, dont buy anything unless its a flash sale or community choice, those times are when it is at its cheapest. if it doesnt go on either of those, it wont get cheaper so buy it on the last day.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> prices change day to day, every 8 hours. General rule of thumb, dont buy anything unless its a flash sale or community choice, those times are when it is at its cheapest. if it doesnt go on either of those, it wont get cheaper so buy it on the last day.



Or if it's at 75% off because that's the best its going to get.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm hoping Bioshock comes back around closer to 75%.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am hoping to be done, but I have one more game Im watching to come down in price some more. Grid 2, and possibly WarGame.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2013)

I wanted Far Cry 3 but I didn't want to spend the $25 

Maybe it'll come back again cheaper, but I doubt it.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I wanted Far Cry 3 but I didn't want to spend the $25
> 
> Maybe it'll come back again cheaper, but I doubt it.



MoT- I have the uPlay code from the Never Settle Bundle for Far Cry 3, if they don't expire and you want it, drop me a PM and you can have it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

theonedub said:


> MoT- I have the uPlay code from the Never Settle Bundle for Far Cry 3, if they don't expire and you want it, drop me a PM and you can have it.



How very generous of you dear fellow here's an English toast for you


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2013)

theonedub said:


> MoT- I have the uPlay code from the Never Settle Bundle for Far Cry 3, if they don't expire and you want it, drop me a PM and you can have it.



A huge thanks to theonedub!


----------



## Fizban (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I went a bit overboard, spent around $200 on the steam sale so far.

At this rate I may need to sell my car.


----------



## jgunning (Jul 16, 2013)

I got..
Half life 2
Half life 2: Episode 1
Half life 2: Episode 2
Garry's mod
The witcher
Infestation: Survivor stories
Payday
Its soooo hard not to buy stuff when its sooo cheap!!! =P


----------



## Fizban (Jul 16, 2013)

jgunning said:


> I got..
> Half life 2
> Half life 2: Episode 1
> Half life 2: Episode 2
> ...



Got Witcher 2?

Awesome game, I'd definitely recommend it if not.

Ridiculously demanding though, one of the few games that most of us can't max at 60 fps, actually, I'm not sure if anything maxes it at 60 fps yet. (Never sen any benchmarks claiming a card has done so, at least not with ubersampling turned on.)


----------



## jgunning (Jul 16, 2013)

Fizban said:


> Got Witcher 2?
> 
> Awesome game, I'd definitely recommend it if not.
> 
> Ridiculously demanding though, one of the few games that most of us can't max at 60 fps, actually, I'm not sure if anything maxes it at 60 fps yet. (Never sen any benchmarks claiming a card has done so, at least not with ubersampling turned on.)



I haven't played witcher 2 yet.Witcher 1 was like 3 bucks or something like that =P
But thanks!I might have to get it =)

Sounds like a challenge for my rig!haha! nah I probs wont be able to max it either =(

Cheers though! Good to know!

J


----------



## Fizban (Jul 16, 2013)

Witcher 2 was $4.99 a couple days ago, not sure if it is still on sale though.

It's perfectly playable on weaker rigs, just, not with ubersampling enabled.

GTX 580 went from a stable 60, to 25ish fps with that one setting enabled.

Not sure what resolution it renders at when using it, but the basic idea is that it renders the image at multiple times the shown resolution, and is then downsized. It basically results in the same effect as AA, but much better.

So essentially it'll play fine at 1080p with ubersampling off, whereas with it on might for example be more like rendering it at 4k res, and then downscaling it to 1080P.

EDIT: Checked, it's $9.99 currently, not a "bad" price, and a price I'd still happily pay for the game if I didn't already own it, but not as good as the $4.99 I saw a couple days ago.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Damnit! They got me with the DeusEx Collection for $5.99.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2013)

The games I'm really pining over are War Game and World in Conflict.  War Game is on sale for $20 and WiC for $6.50.  Too bad I just blew $9 on the stinker Ace Combat.  Oh, and Terraria is only $2.50.  I'd like to buy 20 copies of it, spread them out on the floor, and roll in them like a dog


----------



## Fizban (Jul 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Damnit! They got me with the DeusEx Collection for $5.99.



I just bought that as well.

85% off was too much to pass up.

I owned Deus EX: HR on PS3, but for $5.99 I'll happily own it twice, especially since my laptop can make it look much better than my PS3 could ever hope to.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 16, 2013)

Boozad said:


> So far picked up:
> 
> Darksiders
> Deadlight
> ...



I just beat Sniper: GW2. 7 hours all together.


----------



## Absolution (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope GTA IV complete edition goes for a 75% sale 

iCEnhancer 2.5 should be releasing end of this week.

Still havent played that game yet.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

if no-one has bought 3dmark yet...... its up for cheap so no excuses from benching peeps!


----------



## Guitar (Jul 16, 2013)

Is Sniper Elite V2 worth it? Friend and I beat Nazi Zombies, considering there's only 5 levels...got 7 hours worth, might go back and play higher difficulty.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Is Sniper Elite V2 worth it? Friend and I beat Nazi Zombies, considering there's only 5 levels...got 7 hours worth, might go back and play higher difficulty.



I enjoyed Sniper Elite v2 and Nazi Zombie Army, they definitely get my recommendation.

I actually recently started replaying v2 and will replay Zombie Army after that.


----------



## mjdart (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, so far Max Payne 3, Rise of the Triad (pre-release), Metro 2033, BioShock Infinite, and Juarez Gunslinger. Got what I consider to be good prices.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Bought Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 a couple of days ago, get about 2 minutes in then the game crashes, literally constantly crashes. Waste of money :<


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Bought Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 a couple of days ago, get about 2 minutes in then the game crashes, literally constantly crashes. *Waste of money* :<



You are not alone.  I tried the game out only to discover that I have 101 issues with it.  Whether dx9 or 11, I can't get it to run right, at all: I can't load the game half the time, can't set my resolution correctly, enemies and friendlies are invisible, and in dx9, everything is completely a mess graphically.  Waste of money!



Anyhow,
Anyone have an opinion on Aliens Colonial Marines for $12.49?  I recall all the horrible talk, review, criticism on release, but I haven't heard much lately.  If it's as bad as everyone said, I'll pass til it's like $5-7


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> You are not alone.  I tried the game out only to discover that I have 101 issues with it.  Whether dx9 or 11, I can't get it to run right, at all: I can't load the game half the time, can't set my resolution correctly, enemies and friendlies are invisible, and in dx9, everything is completely a mess graphically.  Waste of money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently the game is quite a bit of fun with friends if you can overlook the little journalism quips with the low res textures and dodgy alien AI. I know a lot of people who bought it anyway, and had a lot of fun. Not something you'd play for hours on end, more of an arcade game to play when you and your friends need a break from the grind of AAA titles.
I recommend keeping your eye on Interstellar Marines, I bought into the alpha.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought Interstellar marines, It's a bit of a wip but I'm hoping it turns into something really good.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> I bought Interstellar marines, It's a bit of a wip but I'm hoping it turns into something really good.



The ambience is phenominal. I love it when the time turns to evening and everything gets really dark and you're searching for the enemy team in pitch black. You can either use your torch and be revealed or go in all stealthy and try to spot them in the night light.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The ambience is phenominal. I love it when the time turns to evening and everything gets really dark and you're searching for the enemy team in pitch black. You can either use your torch and be revealed or go in all stealthy and try to spot them in the night light.



Did you buy it then?

Maybe we can team up and annihilate all the others


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Did you buy it then?
> 
> Maybe we can team up and annihilate all the others



Yeah I bought it on the day it got early access on steam! Very simplistic at the moment, but it looks like it could have a very promising finished product. I'll be online on steam tonight!
RCoon obviously, with a purple raccoon as my icon.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah I bought it on the day it got early access on steam! Very simplistic at the moment, but it looks like it could have a very promising finished product. I'll be online on steam tonight!
> RCoon obviously, with a purple raccoon as my icon.



Sent you a friend invite 

I agree it does play very simple at the mo' but it's got potential. No jump though, hope they fix that soon, it's kinda annoying.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I recommend keeping your eye on Interstellar Marines, I bought into the alpha.



I was looking at that in depth, and seriously thinking of buying all in now, but hesitant since it's not finished and you're basically banking on a good end product eventually.  So you'd reccomend it definately?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> I was looking at that in depth, and seriously thinking of buying all in now, but hesitant since it's not finished and you're basically banking on a good end product eventually.  So you'd reccomend it definately?



I'd wait, right now it has a very basic multiplayer, team deathmatch with 1 weapon, everybody looks the same and only one map, but you have visors, flashlight, and laser sight toggles. The envrionment and ambience and atmosphere is fully flegded and MY GOD ITS SO FREAKING AWESOME. From the gameplay videos I've seen with alien sharks it looks really good, but that was a demo.
I cant recommend something that isnt finished, so invest at your own peril. You're paying for at best an hour or two worth of multiplayer fun, then you sit back and wait for more content really. There's the option to wander around the maps they've made without multiplayer, and a tech demo map showing off their ambient lighting (which is best discovered by playing a deathmatch for an hour, hunting in darkness is so much fun).

If you get it, play a multiplayer match, sit back and wait for the sunset to disappear and then hunt in the darkness. That was when the game sold itself to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2013)

I added it to my wishlist seeing it technically isn't on sale.  I'lll consider it in the future.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmm Mount & Blade and Arkham City look like buys for me. Still haven't finished Arkham Asylum though. :/

Deus Ex is a great deal if you don't already own it.


----------



## Raw (Jul 17, 2013)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2*



RCoon said:


> Bought Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 a couple of days ago, get about 2 minutes in then the game crashes, literally constantly crashes. Waste of money :<



Man, I bought Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 a couple of days ago myself and it plays flawlessly. And I have a lesser system than you.
It actually plays very nicely for me. Dunno what the big differences would be?...

But I only play 1600x900 on advanced settings>high settings. I haven't tried very high yet.
I got it on sale and for the few dollars I paid, no complaints.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 17, 2013)

I really can't afford to spend but I just got Terraria and Surgeon Simulator 2013

Terraria   2.49 EUR 
Surgeon Simulator   3.39 EUR 

... hoping they were good choices...


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 17, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> I really can't afford to spend but I just got Terraria and Surgeon Simulator 2013
> 
> Terraria   2.49 EUR
> Surgeon Simulator   3.39 EUR
> ...



Oh good heavens, welcome to the wonderful world of Terraria!!11!


----------



## JNUKZ (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm going to buy Grand theft Auto Complete Package; Deus EX:HR and Arma II. Which cheap games also should I buy?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just bought

Terraria
Deus ex HR


----------



## Maban (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder what this could be for.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 19, 2013)

Im guessing the same thing my gift inventory is going towards


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2013)

Maban said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ytrW3rT.png
> 
> I wonder what this could be for.





theonedub said:


> Im guessing the same thing my gift inventory is going towards



I'm loving the looks of it!  
Looks much better than mine lol, but I'm working on it  


And thanks Dub for the FC3 code and the assistance!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm getting kind annoyed that they keep putting the same titles on sale over and over again instead of putting different things on sale.  I have one game left that I really want to buy, but I'm not going to buy it at nearly full price, even if they went to 40% off I'd buy it, but at 10% off no way(especially since it is still technically an Alpha).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2013)

Lemme guess, Prison Architect?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lemme guess, Prison Architect?



Yes! Why is it still stuck at 10% but Xcom and DeusEx have both gone down to 75% at least twice?!


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 20, 2013)

I heard a little rumor saying Prison Architect will be on the main sale tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2013)

I got Rising Storm earlier, it's really good, but then Red orchestra-ostfront was really good too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> I heard a little rumor saying Prison Architect will be on the main sale tomorrow



And it is!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2013)

$20 is still a tad much for an alpha for me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2013)

anyone have duplicate Bioshock Infinite cards?


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 20, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> And it is!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite will be on sale tomorrow:

Drag and drop the card under the current day's sale into your browser:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2013)

That's just a picture. :/


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's just a picture. :/



Did you try the trick I said?  Drag the card under the current day's sale into a new browser tab, it'll be the next day's sale.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 20, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Bioshock Infinite will be on sale tomorrow:
> 
> Drag and drop the card under the current day's sale into your browser:
> 
> http://cdn.steamcommunity.com/econo...654f33d98588ae4200660341f58b.jpg?size=480x270





mlee49 said:


> Did you try the trick I said?  Drag the card under the current day's sale into a new browser tab, it'll be the next day's sale.



Maybe if you say it in caps next time we can get it to work. All I get is a picture, too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> $20 is still a tad much for an alpha for me.



Yeah, I went with the Introversioner bundle.  $26 is a decent price for all the extra games, Darwinia and Uplink are great time wasters.  Of course I already owned the extra games, so I have them sitting in my inventory ready to gift or trade.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> anyone have duplicate Bioshock Infinite cards?



I have an extra Handyman card


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn it, I all of a sudden want to get Dishonored, but its not $10 anymore! frick! hopefully last day of sale it will be back to what it was. If not, ill bite the bullet either way.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Maybe if you say it in caps next time we can get it to work. All I get is a picture, too.



Tell you what, wait 24 hours and I'll turn that picture into a sale 

I'm a Wizard harry


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I went with the Introversioner bundle.  $26 is a decent price for all the extra games, Darwinia and Uplink are great time wasters.  Of course I already owned the extra games, so I have them sitting in my inventory ready to gift or trade.


It lasts another 40 hours or so (might be all the way to the end of the Summer Sale).  If I don't see any other good buys, I might have to grab it then.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2013)

Where's themailman?? Mortal Kombat is in an 8 hour flash sale.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

I sent a private message.  Hopefully he sees it before it expires.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

Ns2 is $6.49, that is 75% off and now has cards. 40 hours left.


----------



## Absolution (Jul 21, 2013)

Couldnt resist. Bought CS:GO and JC2


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought JC2 as well. By the time JC2-MP is released, I should have the SP part completed.
It was 2 1/2 in the morning, I waited for JC2 to win the votes and go on sale, bought it, forgot to vote for next game....it's always the same thing, my brain-RAM turns off at 1am...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Where's themailman?? Mortal Kombat is in an 8 hour flash sale.





FordGT90Concept said:


> I sent a private message.  Hopefully he sees it before it expires.



I failed. I bought it for my birthday because I figured it wouldn't go on sale because it was 

1. Way to new for a sale. 
2. Because there was no small 10% off or anything already.

However I should have given the heads up to TPU members because I also KNEW the second I paid full price it would go on sale.

In the end I wanted to publicly thank everyone who sent me a PM about the sale. TPU is a great place. It has its ups and downs but it is still filled with great people. Thank you.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 21, 2013)

So far got only Civilization 5 and Baldurs gate, and walking dead


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 21, 2013)

I just realized that steam never charged me for my purchases... YAAAY free games =D


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 21, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I just realized that steam never charged me for my purchases... YAAAY free games =D



what a nonsense it will show up on your bill sooner or later,just wait.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2013)

I spent a bit much:


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 21, 2013)

u moneybag


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2013)

Arciks said:


> u moneybag



not really. Been holding back on game purchases for a while waiting for this sale. I think I got about 20 games in total, plus DLC, so that's money well spent in my books. I don't plan on buying any other titles until next year, except maybe BF4. At this point, the only good time to buy games now is during one of these STEAM sales, and they do it like 3-4 times a year. Unless you must have a title right at launch, there's not much point in buying at any other time.


I also passed 9 years of having my STEAM account while the sale was on. That's crazy...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 21, 2013)

i probably wont buy any starting from next year all will go on ps4,unless it will be epic game what must be played.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just need 1 more card for my level 4 sale badge. Im obsessed!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2013)

Which card?  I have four Chivalry and two Football Manager.




cadaveca said:


> I spent a bit much:
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130721/Untitled.jpg


I'll probably spend about the same amount after 4 AM when the final deals are up.  I'm up to about $117 now and $33 still in the wallet.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 22, 2013)

Got Dragonborn and Deus EX HR, mebbe i should hit on that CS: GO as well


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2013)

Meh nothing is really grabbing me at least for the price...and I want something new to play too. There are a few I definitely would have got if did not own already like DX:HR and Witcher 2.


----------



## jgunning (Jul 22, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> Got Dragonborn and Deus EX HR, mebbe i should hit on that CS: GO as well



I got CS:GO..its really fun!! Highly recommend! 


J


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 22, 2013)

Arciks said:


> what a nonsense it will show up on your bill sooner or later,just wait.



I thought it was weird but it never charged me for bioshock but it did for bastion, which I bought a few days after, and both purchases were within the same month for my bank statement so...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> not really. Been holding back on game purchases for a while waiting for this sale. I think I got about 20 games in total, plus DLC, so that's money well spent in my books. I don't plan on buying any other titles until next year, except maybe BF4. At this point, the only good time to buy games now is during one of these STEAM sales, and they do it like 3-4 times a year. Unless you must have a title right at launch, there's not much point in buying at any other time.
> 
> 
> I also passed 9 years of having my STEAM account while the sale was on. That's crazy...



8 years for me, I really like steam, got 125 games now.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 22, 2013)

5 Years, 176 games...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ill just leave this here.........







Oh, and I just got my 4th level steam sale badge!


----------



## Frick (Jul 22, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 5 Years, 176 games...



5 years, 3 games...

If Civ 5: Brave New World gets a sale I'll get it.


----------



## Absolution (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to buy ACR, is for 4.99usd atm.

I played AC Brotherhood and it was pretty long (which is good), is Revelations similar?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolution said:


> I want to buy ACR, is for 4.99usd atm.
> 
> I played AC Brotherhood and it was pretty long (which is good), is Revelations similar?



I have revelations on xbox. I couldn't get into it, and that's very unlike me for an Assassins creed game. Maybe I didn't spend enough time. put like half hour into it. I was also thinking about picking it up. I am currently near the end of AC III actually. Which is a stellar game, can't wait for Black Flag.

I do hear that Revelations has the best ending to any AC yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolution said:


> I want to buy ACR, is for 4.99usd atm.
> 
> I played AC Brotherhood and it was pretty long (which is good), is Revelations similar?


Yeah, but mostly takes place in Constantinople.  AC2, ACB, and ACR all play very similar so if you liked AC2 and ACB, you'll likely like ACR too.




MxPhenom 216 said:


> I do hear that Revelations has the best ending to any AC yet.


ACR's ending ties AC, AC2, and ACB together.




Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 5 Years, 176 games...


5 years, 300 games.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, but mostly takes place in Constantinople.  AC2, ACB, and ACR all play very similar so if you liked AC2 and ACB, you'll likely like ACR too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I picked up Revelations haha. Done with the sale!

Heres the damage for me.

AC: Revelations
Dishonored
World In Conflict(Gifted from Alex)
Ace Combat Assault Horizon(Regret this)
NBA 2k13
Fallout 3 GOTY edition
Borderlands 2(Gifted from Crazy)
Hitman Absolution
Darksiders II
Sniper 2 Ghost Warrior
Crysis and Crysis Warhead
Dark Souls: PTDE


All adds up too ~$158


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 22, 2013)

Spending no more than $15. Everything else was bought with trading card money! I even managed to gift a few sub~$5 games.

Fallout: New Vegas
Payday: The Heist Gift
Puzzle Kingdoms
Sang-Froid - Tales of Werewolves
Hotline Miami
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Tactical + Explosion Bundle DLC
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Standard Edition
Splice
Trine 2: Complete Story Gift
NBA 2K13
Borderlands 2 Season Pass ROW
FTL: Faster Than Light Retail
XCOM Enemy Unknown (ROW)
Gnomoria
Anomaly Warzone Earth Retail
Monster Loves You!
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gold DLC Only Feb 2013


----------



## HammerON (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice deal
When are you going to find the time to play all those games?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> not really. Been holding back on game purchases for a while waiting for this sale. I think I got about 20 games in total, plus DLC, so that's money well spent in my books. I don't plan on buying any other titles until next year, except maybe BF4. At this point, the only good time to buy games now is during one of these STEAM sales, and they do it like 3-4 times a year. Unless you must have a title right at launch, there's not much point in buying at any other time.
> 
> 
> I also passed 9 years of having my STEAM account while the sale was on. That's crazy...



When you got steam was it due to the ATI bundle offering HL2 ?.  I joined steam earlier that same year.


And yeah cannot agree more for most games but there is the odd few that i have to have even more so if it's a coop game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2013)

I updated the post here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2940746&postcount=58

I'm officially done with this sale.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice deal
> When are you going to find the time to play all those games?



You don't play them... You just collect them. It's a disease.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't bought much this year...

*Just these:*
The Walking Dead (totally epic)
Worms Revolution + Mars DLC
Sleeping Dogs
Natural Selection 2 (tried it for 1 hour and it's quite epic as well)

I was also thinking about Dishonored and Bioshock Infinite but then decided not to buy them yet. I have loads of others to finish first...


----------



## Absolution (Jul 22, 2013)

Picked up Revelations.  CS:GO for a friend and myself and JC2. Not much, but might keep me busy till the Winter sale. Hope to get GTA-IV complete edition at 75% off then


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> You don't play them... You just collect them. It's a disease.


Kind of ironic when they have zero resale value. 




Absolution said:


> Picked up Revelations.  CS:GO for a friend and myself and JC2. Not much, but might keep me busy till the Winter sale. Hope to get GTA-IV complete edition at 75% off then


Amazon usually carries the two together for pretty cheap.  Remember, it uses SecuROM AND GFWL.  Putting Steamworks on top of those is just silly. XD


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 23, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kind of ironic when they have zero resale value.



You never know what Valve might allow us to do in the future.  We can dream. 

As for me, I barely bought anything this year.

-Poker Night at the Inventory
-Poker Night 2
-Borderlands GOTY


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that I forgot to buy some add on packs for Pinball FX during the sale.  Crud.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 23, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kind of ironic when they have zero resale value.



You can resell the cards if you want. Often times for more than you paid. In the future all exchanges will be made in steam trading cards, not filthy FIAT currency!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> You never know what Valve might allow us to do in the future.  We can dream.


Valve might for their titles but it is extremely doubtful any of the other publishers will go along with it.



NinkobEi said:


> You can resell the cards if you want. Often times for more than you paid. In the future all exchanges will be made in steam trading cards, not filthy FIAT currency!


Cards aren't games.


----------



## chinmi (Jul 23, 2013)

i only buy Final Fantasy VII & Strike Suit Infinity in this year steam summer sale... shame on me 

but well... maybe it's because i got better deals else where then steam... with gmg, gog, humble bundle, indiebundle, gg, amazon and others is already giving lots of discount through out the year, steam is not my primary shopping digital game anymore...


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm, trying to remember what I bought during the sale.

Civ V Gold Upgrade and the Brave New World expansion, Tomb Raider, FEZ.  I bought The Walking Dead DLC before the sale.  It was quite the small Steam Sale for me.

Although.  I suspect that there are many people in this thread that are like me.  I have many games I bought years ago that I never finished.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> Hmmm, trying to remember what I bought during the sale.
> 
> Civ V Gold Upgrade and the Brave New World expansion, Tomb Raider, FEZ.  I bought The Walking Dead DLC before the sale.  It was quite the small Steam Sale for me.
> 
> Although.  I suspect that there are many people in this thread that are like me.  I have many games I bought years ago that I never finished.



Because despite the hype there really isn't all that many good AAA PC games to be had. Mostly indie stuff that's......mediocre at best. Sometimes you get a gem like Limbo but most are just crap.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 23, 2013)

I was hoping the steam sale would show me some awesome new strategy game to play that I somehow havent heard of... and it didnt... 

O well guess I'll keep waiting for rome 2


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I was hoping the steam sale would show me some awesome new strategy game to play that I somehow havent heard of... and it didnt...
> 
> O well guess I'll keep waiting for rome 2



You didn't like the looks of Wargame?


----------



## happita (Jul 23, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because despite the hype there really isn't all that many good AAA PC games to be had. Mostly indie stuff that's......mediocre at best. Sometimes you get a gem like Limbo but most are just crap.



Bastion is one to be had definitely, saw my friend playing it once when I was over his house. I've heard good things about Deadlight too. But for the most part, I agree with you.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 23, 2013)

It doesn't have to be super high budget game to be fun. Killing Floor is almost like a very high end mod for Unreal, but it's so freakin awesome that i probably have by far the most played hours in it. Natural Selection 2, bought it 2 days ago, again, not a triple A title, but the thing is freaking awesome. Then again i also have Battlefield 3 which i never played online, CoD:MW3 which i never played online, Crysis 1 which i never played online, Crysis 2 which i only played it twice and it was rubbish on game release. All AAA titles and i never had as much fun as i had with Killing Floor and Natural Selection 2. And there are many really cool indie games like Eufloria which i had tons of fun, Plants vs Zombies, Windosill, Defense Grid, Sol Survivor, Cubeman or the crazy Zombie Shooter. I had so much fun with these games and they weren't a multimillion product. Someone pretty much coded these in a garage...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2013)

AsRock said:


> When you got steam was it due to the ATI bundle offering HL2 ?.  I joined steam earlier that same year.




Yep, exactly. That damn coupon really started my forum ventures too, actually. Back then I didn't know anything, and thougth the game was in the box..bought an ASUS 9800 XT just to get that stupid coupon.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 23, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> You didn't like the looks of Wargame?



I already have both and have played since the first games beta. The problem with wargame is the community. Good balanced fights are few and far between.


----------

